# Übersicht wo welche Fischarten gefangen werden können!?



## Adi Dassler (15. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

gibts eine Übersicht mit allen Fischarten und in welchem Gebiet man sie angeln kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für eure Mithilfe!

Gruss Lars


----------



## Marthum (15. April 2008)

Mir fällt jetzt keine Page ein aber evtl hilft dir das AddOn Fishing Buddy weiter. Da musst du die fische allerdings erst selber fangen... runterladen kannst du es dir hier.


----------



## Adi Dassler (15. April 2008)

Marthum schrieb:


> Mir fällt jetzt keine Page ein aber evtl hilft dir das AddOn Fishing Buddy weiter. Da musst du die fische allerdings erst selber fangen... runterladen kannst du es dir hier.




danke aber das addon habe ich schon ;-)


----------



## Marthum (15. April 2008)

ok dann habe ich leider keine weiteren tipps ausser mal bei google zu suchen...


----------



## Adi Dassler (15. April 2008)

schade =(


----------



## Meredith (15. April 2008)

Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist, ist das hier die ultimative Seite für dich:
http://www.elsanglin.com/


----------



## clipser228 (10. September 2008)

Adi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gibts eine Übersicht mit allen Fischarten und in welchem Gebiet man sie angeln kann?
> 
> ...


Schau mal www.schneehasen.org


----------



## Gobbansaer (10. September 2008)

mobmap....da is ne funktion integriert bei der man die fischgründe nach bestimmten sorten absuchen kann.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (10. September 2008)

es gibt ein schönes buch was man angeln kann da kann man die punkte sehen wir bei Bergbau und kräuterkunde ^^

Greetz Paci


----------

